# Very short cycles



## Zoomies (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm 22, DH is 21, we have only been ttc for two cycles and that was after I came off depo-provera which I know can delay fertility returning. So don't get me wrong I know I'm being neurotic considering it's all of that but I can't help worrying. sad Basically me cycle has been 15 days both times, and before I first went on birth control (about 5 years ago), my cycles had been about 14-16 days for at least a year, perhaps longer. So it seems to me that I have been one of those people whose body has gone back to 'normal' straight away after depo considering this is exactly what my cycles were like before - 7 days bleeding (of which days 2-4 are very, very heavy), followed by another 7 days of not bleeding, then repeat. It was awful and was the reason I went on birth control in the first place. 

I know really this is very early on in us ttc but this is the same cycle I had before so I think this probably is "me" and not just the depo. Is it worth talking to a doctor or will they just tell me it's too early and there's no point looking into anything? I just feel that given these cycles I may not be ovulating at all and if so I don't see the point in ttc for like a year only to be told that I wasn't ovulating for any of it anyway, if that makes sense? Is it possible that I am in fact ovulating but straight after my period? Me and DH have been dtd but not until day 10, is it possible I'm ovulating on day 8 or 9 and we are just missing it? But then surely it would be impossible for a fertilised egg to implant if I have this much bleeding this often, there wouldn't be hardly any lining to implant into?! Or am I just being dense lol. Help??


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello Zoomies!

Those cycles of yours don't sound fun at all :-(  I think it would be worth talking it through with your GP, but I suspect they will ask you to TTC for 12 months (at least) before investigating or doing any referrals for treatment. That was my experience - they did blood tests for ovulation when I went after 6 months and told them about my pre-existing condition affecting my fertility. (In theory they should refer you after 6 months if you have a pre-existing condition). I hope your GP is helpful


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I would press the GP for help. With that much bleeding, you could be losing a lot of blood and it sounds like a health problem that should be investigated regardless of ttc. Fertility-wise, I don't think it's possible to get pregnant with such cycles. Even if you ovulate, the embryo will never have enough time to implant before  being flushed out with the next period.

Hopefully, the GP will be able to run some tests and help. Good luck!


----------

